# [EU-Thrall] Aquis Grana sucht [Horde]



## khoram (23. Februar 2014)

...für den aktuellen Content sowie langfristig und primär für die "Mythic Raids" des kommenden Addons.

Stand: 11.04.2014 (Content: 14/14 nHC - 04/14 HC) 

_
DDs:
- Schattenpriester
- Windläufermönch
- Eule
- Magier
- Hexenmeister
- Krieger

Heiler:
- Mönch
- Holy/Diszi-Priester
- Holypaladin
- Druide
_

-------

Über Aquis Grana

Eine Gilde, bestehend aus RL-Freunden und guten Bekannten, die zum überwiegenden Großteil aus der schönen Stadt Aachen bzw. deren näheren Umgebung stammen. 
In den Anfängen als Twinkgilde gestartet, sind wir mittlerweile eine gestandene Gilde die in ihr 7. Jahr geht, wobei der harte Kern noch immer vorzufinden ist.

Unser Hauptaugenmerk liegt seit je her im 10er Raidcontent, um in einem familiären, übersichtlichen Rahmen zu raiden. Mal erfolgreicher, mal weniger.  - 
allerdings ohne den Erfolg aus den Augen zu verlieren - Progress ohne Stress^^. 
Dieses Angebot soll daher vor allem die Spieler ansprechen, die das Spiel beherrschen und gut mit 3 Raids pro Woche auskommen.

Wir sind dementsprechend keine Ultra-PG-Piratenskill-Highend Raidgilde, 
sondern ein lustiger Haufen mit dem Ziel Spaß und den Erfolg zu verbinden ohne dabei das Spiel zum Hauptberuf ausarten zu lassen. 
Allerdings haben wir ein paar grundsätzliche Voraussetzungen zur Aufnahme in die Gilde.

** Du bist mind. 18 Jahre alt
* Du verfügst über ein Headset mit Teamspeak und kannst auch sprechen
* Du bist zuverlässig, hast zum Raid die notwendige Skillung, bist kritikfähig und spielst Deine Klasse gern
* Items sind für Dich zweitrangig wenn es darum geht die Gruppe voran zu bringen
* Du spielst gerne im Team
* Einsatz in einer Spieler Rotation (gehört auch hierhin)
* Du hast einen gesunden Ehrgeiz weiter zu kommen, aber auch die notwendige Geduld dafür. Diskussionen über Wipes, Repkosten und Buffzeug sind Dir fremd
* Ein einigermaßen gutes Equip für diese Instanzen setzen wir voraus
* Du hast ein gesundes Eigeninteresse auch außerhalb der Raids dein Equip zu verbessern
* Du informierst dich selbständig und regelmäßig über Deine Klasse oder neuen Content
* Du kannst an den Raid Tagen MI, DO, MO von 20.00 - 23.00
* Du hast eine vernünftige Internet Verbindung*

Viele spielen in diesem Raid schon seit sehr langer Zeit zusammen, uns geht es vorwiegend darum mit gleichgesinnten Leuten Spaß am Spiel zu haben. Wir freuen uns über unsere Erfolge, erzwingen sie aber nicht auf Kosten der Spieler. Wir erwarten daher auch von Dir das Maß an Loyalität der Gruppe gegenüber, welches wir unseren Mitspielern entgegenbringen. Deswegen suchen wir besonders Spieler die auf längere Zeit verlässlich Raiden wollen und auch das können.

Was wir nicht suchen:
- Stellen wir recht schnell fest, sei es bereits im TS-Gespräch oder zum Ende der 4--6 Wöchigen Testzeit. (Infos hierzu im Bewerbergespräch)

Wir bieten:
- 2-3 mal die Woche 10er Raids mit kompetenter Durchführung (20er Raids in WoD)
- Eine gestandene Gilde mit gutem Klima ohne Auflösungsgefahr
- Hilfsbereite betagte Mitglieder (Durchschnittsalter wandert immer mehr Richtung 30  )
- Erfahrung von "Vanilla" bis zu den heutigen Raidencountern
- Kommunikationsplattformen á la Forum und Teamspeak

Von Bewerbungen mittels PM, Whisper oder über das Realmforum raten wir abzusehen.
Bitte registriert Euch unter www.aquisgrana.info und verfasst im entsprechendem Forum eine aussagekräftige Bewerbung. (Bitte mehr als einen 2-Zeiler)

Für Antworten auf Eure Fragen stehen wir Euch gerne ingame zur Verfügung.
Sprecht hierfür einfach eines der folgenden Mitglieder an. 

- Jungle#2549
- Rangsi, Smear
- Dacalia
- Lanfear, Pippilôtta

Viele Grüße
-aquis grana-


----------



## khoram (8. März 2014)

Suchen weiterhin Verstärkung


----------



## khoram (8. März 2014)

Suchen weiterhin Verstärkung


----------



## khoram (13. März 2014)

push


----------



## khoram (20. März 2014)

push


----------



## khoram (30. März 2014)

push


----------



## khoram (11. April 2014)

Suchen weiterhin nach fähigem Personal


----------

